# Clear floor space for parallel approach to a sink



## pmarx (Feb 22, 2012)

ICC/ANSI A117.1-2003 606.2, Exception 1.

Is the 30"x48" clear floor space required to be centered on the fixture? I know it specifically states as much in sections of Chapter 10 but I can't find anything in 606 or 305.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 22, 2012)

Depends, toilets have to maintain a minimum clearance from a wall which will give a centered forward approach but not a parrallel centered approach, Sinks is silent but all controls and soap dispensers must be within the reach range. Amirror would be almost usless unless the user is directly in front. Some are specific where the clear space needs to be.

602.2 The clear floor space shall be centered on the drinking fountain.

 611.2 The clear floor space shall be centered on the appliance.

804.6.6 Refrigerator/Freezer. The centerline of the clear floor space shall be offset 24 inches (610 mm) maximum from the centerline of the dedicated spa

806.2.3 Beds.

Where beds are provided, clear floor space complying with Section 305 shall be provided on at least one side of the bed. The clear floor space shall be positioned for parallel approach to the side of the bed.


----------

